# Control de temperatura para resistencias electricas



## edu7611 (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola!! saludos.

bueno, es primera vez que utilizo un control de temperatura ya existentes en el mercado.
y me encontre con la dificultad de no saber la forma en la que se conectan, si lo que pretendo controlar es una resistencia electrica, segun los contactos que trae el dispositivo son P, L1, L2, H1, H2. supongo que los L son para la alimentacion, pero no estoy seguro.

Agradezco su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 26, 2011)

No tienes alguna info de ese control? modelo, marca? para asi poder buscar algo de data.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 26, 2011)

edu7611 dijo:


> . . . es primera vez que utilizo un control de temperatura ya existentes en el mercado.
> y me encontre con la dificultad de no saber la forma en la que se conectan, si lo que pretendo controlar es una resistencia electrica . . .



Si ese "control" que su merced compro, es el que utilizan en las estufas, es un interruptor conmutable. Utilice un ohmetro para buscar continuidad entre los terminales.


----------



## edu7611 (Ene 26, 2011)

pues la refere*N*cia q*UE* tiene es INF 120 575B y busque pero no encontre ningun data al respecto.. solo datos del fabricante y algunas otras cosas.. pero  nada relacionado con los terminales del dispositivo


----------



## IngSuarez (Feb 1, 2011)

Tengo algun controlador parecido a ese, al menos en las terminales, L1,L2 son alimentacion, P seria la salida al relevador o la salida de potencia, las otras dos terminales son los conectores del termopar o la sonda, como no indica polaridad podria pensar que la sonda deberia ser una termorresistencia. (atencion esto que digo es para mi controlador).
  El aparatito ese no tiene un tubito con un bulbo sensor al final?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2011)

No usa bulbo. Ese aparatito tiene adentro un bimetálico que hace una intermitencia regulable , como la luz de giro de un automovil pero más lenta , y así funciona.

Recién me fijé , tenía uno roto pero lo tiré  , quitale la tapa y fijate , es muy sencillo el mecanismo.

Saludos !


----------



## edu7611 (Feb 1, 2011)

pues si le quite la tapa.. y en efecto es un sistema muy sencillo..
ahora pues la conexion que hice fue.. L1 y P los conecte a la alimentacion de red
mientras q*UE* H1 y H2 los conecte a dos resistencias conectadas en paralelo (de las de espiral para coninas pequeñas electricas).. el resultado fue q*UE* si hay una regulacion.. pero se calienta un poco. el controlador..aunq*UE* creo q*UE* ya seria de revisar los valores de corriente..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2011)

El controlador obvio se va a calentar un poco ya que tiene adentro una resistencia que acciona un bimetálico.


----------



## edu7611 (Feb 1, 2011)

si el calentamiento es moderado... *POR* lo cual creo q*UE* no hay ningun incoveniente... en la aplicacion q*UE* le daré


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

edu7611 dijo:


> pues la refere*N*cia q*UE* tiene es INF 120 575B y busque pero no encontre ningun data al respecto.. solo datos del fabricante y algunas otras cosas.. pero  nada relacionado con los terminales del dispositivo





edu7611 dijo:


> pues si le quite la tapa.. y en efecto es un sistema muy sencillo..
> ahora pues la conexion que hice fue.. L1 y P los conecte a la alimentacion de red
> mientras q*UE* H1 y H2 los conecte a dos resistencias conectadas en paralelo (de las de espiral para coninas pequeñas electricas).. el resultado fue q*UE* si hay una regulacion.. pero se calienta un poco. el controlador..aunq*UE* creo q*UE* ya seria de revisar los valores de corriente..





edu7611 dijo:


> si el calentamiento es moderado... *POR* lo cual creo q*UE* no hay ningun incoveniente... en la aplicacion q*UE* le daré



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## edu7611 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hola saludos otra vez!

Les cuento que termine el proyecto que estaba haciendo (un asador electrico de tacos al pastor), pero me surgio un incoveniente, a ver que opinan al respecto. El controlador lo utilice para dos resistencias electricas conectadas en paralelo, después de una prueba de media hora, todo normal, pero a la siguiente vez que probe las resistencias ya no se ponen al rojo vivo, y segun las mediciones que hice en la salida del controlador es de 80VAC.

Lo que creo es que es mas conveniente tener un controlador para cada resistencia, esa es mi opinion porque probablemente al controlar ambas a pesar de estar en paralelo.

Que opinan al respecto?

adjunto algunas fotos del proyecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2011)

No te habrás excedido de corriente ?

Hasta cuantos Amperes es el termostato ?

Cuantos Amperes consumen tus resistencias ?

. . .  por ahí le cocinaste los contactos el aparatito . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## edu7611 (Feb 21, 2011)

El dispositivo es de 15A  pero creo que al abrirlo deje mal puesto algun contacto y al accionar el dispositivo genera una chispa bien visible. así que reemplace el dispositivo y todo a la normalidad otra vez.
haré más pruebas y luego comento.


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mira este vídeo sobre las vitros y sus mandos:


----------



## edu7611 (Feb 21, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Mira este vídeo sobre las vitros y sus mandos:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42PichjGU6s




de muy buena ayuda el video.. muy interesante  
gracias.


----------

